# Merry Christmas



## bmudd14474 (Dec 24, 2019)

As another year passes I want to take a moment on behalf of the Staff, TulsaJeff, and myself to wish each and everyone a very Merry Christmas.

As everyone is spending time with their friends and family I hope you have time to reflect on what this day means and remember its not about the gifts that you get but its about the gift we all were given many years ago.

I hope your smokers run steady on temperature and Thin and Blue on its smoke.


Merry Christmas from my family to yours.

Brian


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you Brian.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Brian and thanks for the reminder on the meaning of this special time.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you and everyone one smf.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2019)

Brian, may all your wishes and dreams for you and yours be Merry and Bright this Christmas night. Thank you for all you, Jeff, and the staff do for the SMF community throughout years past and yet to come. Merry Christmas, my friend. 

Now, get in bed, or Santa won't come down your chimney!

Naughty List Ray


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Mele Kalikimaka me Hau'oli Makahiki Hou to you and your family!  RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 25, 2019)

A blessed Christmas celebration to one and all.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas from my little corner of So Cal. May all of your Christmas wishes come true and may you be blessed at this very special time of year. 

G


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Here's wishing a Merry Christmas to all the staff and members of this wonderful site. 

Merry Christmas my friends.



Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Every one
Richie


----------



## phatbac (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas !!!

Happy Holidays,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks Brian. . . And a Merry Christmas to everyone. . . What a great place to spend your time.

Couldn't find nicer people on this planet!

Sincerely,

John


----------



## 73saint (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Braz (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks Brian and Merry Christmas!  

Just sitting here waiting for the kids to wake up and while waiting I’m thinking about what time I need to fire up the smoker for today’s twice smoked ham dinner dinner and just realized that smoking meat on Christmas Day has been a tradition for a long time in our family and will be for a long time!!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas Brian, and everyone here at SMF! It was a great year, and looking forward to 2020 with you guys and gals!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to everyone here!


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 25, 2019)

I hope every one had a nice and safe holiday! :)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope everyone had a great day and can't wait to see all the loot you guys got.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks for keeping this site humming along...before I found SMF I had about 12-15 links to various websites for very specific items.  Once I discovered SMF, I never went back to the other sites.  

Great job and keep up the good work!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks Brian, Merry Christmas to you and yours!

And a Happy Holiday to all SMF members.

John


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 27, 2019)

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------

